# Snowboard Boots - Lining Question / Sore Toe Problem



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a pair of Burton Rulers and I have somewhat of a minor-ish problem. So when I bought them, I knew that I should buy boots that are a bit more "snug" than usual because they usually break in about a 1/2 a size. Thus, I bought myself a pair of size 7's as it felt good and it was more snug than usual as I expected them to break in.

However, after hours of wearing/walking around the house with them, and a whole day of snowboarding, I have found that the end of the liner didn't break in very much, if at all. Only the sides of my foot/heel "molded" in. This leaves me with somewhat of a cramp on my toes. To be more specific, after a few hours of riding, my big toe (on each foot) got really sore as they were somewhat curled. However, the only real problem occurred on my big toes, as all my other toes were fine (or rather, it was good enough, not perfect though).

I took out the liner to check it out. I found that it seems quite thick all around...

So, I'm wondering... what are my options?
Could I buy "thinner" boot liners for my Burton rulers? Is their such thing? Tough it out? I'm tempted to snip a little hole at the end of the liner and re-sew a piece of fabric of some sort LOL, although that may not be the best option. Help please!

Thanks for your time, and sorry for being so wordy haha.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cut your nails


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ditch the B's.


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

Take it out a few more times. Sometimes it takes more than one session to break in a boot. I know my Salomon boots took 3-4 sessions before breaking them in. My toes were cramped for the first few days, but now my boots fit perfectly. 

PS. dont cut the toes out. lol


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Give them a bit more time i'd say...

One thing you may want to look at as well are some better insoles..dunno if you've looked at them but the ones in my 08/09 Rulers from last year are pretty shit...its really cheap..so i got some Superfeet...much better support for my feet..and actually pushes my foot up higher in the boot so i get more control without having to super tighten them...


----------

